# Dmacks Hydro and soil grow



## dmack (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey fellow MP folks.

Thought id stop being lazy and post a journal of the plants.

Strains;
White Widow
Top44

Im using Ionic nutes. Some diamond necter and Floralicious Plus. The Hydro unit has my 2 week old WW's and the 2 in soil bags are seeds left over from my last grow Top44. Soil plants are about 3 weeks old. Heres some pics. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

looks good. can you get your light closer to the hydro garden though?​


----------



## dmack (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup thanks for the advice. Will be doing that shortly. The 2 soil Top44's are under a 1000watt HPS in the flower room. The Hydro is under a 400watter.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

Heyy man they look reallly good! kkep it up


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet!

 are they all exhausted and everything...they'd have to be i imagine, especially the 1000 watter. dude 1000 watts with 8 inch exhaust ='s huge buds.

 peace.​


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Subscribed. Looking beautiful man.


----------



## dmack (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks alot guys. Heres some more pictures of the soil Top44's. And a pic of one of the plants in the hydro. What do you think caused this?


----------



## dmack (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres some updates. LST'ed i think are girls. i see where the white hairs will come out. There on 12/12 as of yesterday. Had a little problem with the feeding as you can see on some of the leaves in the hydro room but all is ok.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 1, 2008)

:holysheep: looking beautifull ,,,nice lst ing :tokie:


----------



## luke (Mar 1, 2008)

looking good


----------



## dmack (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty sure i confirmed them to me both females today. :yay:


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## dmack (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres so really cool pics of the LST'ed girls,  when they where younger,some hydro roots ,and a jar with some last harvest.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 4, 2008)

*Looking gooood !!! * green mojo for sure!!!


----------



## akirahz (Mar 4, 2008)

Yo dmack, those some lush ladies, tell me what strain was your last harvest there in the jar? looks scrumptious


----------



## dmack (Mar 4, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Looking gooood !!! * green mojo for sure!!!


Thanks puffin.:bong1:



			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> Yo dmack, those some lush ladies, tell me what strain was your last harvest there in the jar? looks scrumptious


That was some NL x BB with some Top44 mixed in there. When you took a light to it there where glowing with crystals. l


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

whats the PH? with the ones with the problems...and what nutes are you using ?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2008)

Very good job. Ladies look good and healthy.


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> whats the PH? with the ones with the problems...and what nutes are you using ?


PH is at 5.8 and ec is at 1.2 i found the problem out TOA. It was leaves overlapping each other with no airflow. Condensation caused it. And overwatering.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 5, 2008)

wow they are looking really good


----------



## dmack (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks alot sport. Im hoping for atleast 50 percent females. Ill take some more pictures this friday seeing that they are really trying to hit the lights


----------



## dmack (Mar 7, 2008)

Well first pic is of the male getting chopped with a blunt in the hand and made into some iso hash. Took all the plants from the 400watt side to the 1000watt flower side. Tied all the outside plants outward towards the wall for some LST'ing. Thanks for stopping will be updating every friday or as needed MP


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

how was the hash oil ? and yeah plants are looking great ,,looking forward to see how they devolpwith the 1000 
heres to next week! :tokie:


----------



## dmack (Mar 7, 2008)

Greetings Mel. The hash oil is right now still evaporating. The pics i took are no longer then 45 min old. I will have a smoke report on that later on tonight. This is my first time trying to make it so i hope its good. Will be getting bubblebags befor i harvest so i can get some Grade A hash. Yum


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

oh ok :rofl: there i go jumping the gun again :tokie:


----------



## dmack (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah about to be on the third week of 12/12 with my Top44 LST girl. She's packing it on. Definatly going to but her buds on the weigher when i harvest her because i think shes going to tip my scale. I have 5 White Widows left in the hydro. So that left me with a 60/40 female/male ratio. Not bad. I have a WW mom in the Veg room along with some Kahuna babies awaiting there growth to start a outdoor grow. Enough talking here some pictures:hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hay man, looking good.


----------



## dmack (Mar 19, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay man, looking good.


Thanks alot Tim. She is exploding with growth. Its insane more Pictures this week coming up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cant wait....


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

why is marijuana such a beautiful plant with even more beautiful fruit 


im in love with mj =]


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

beautiful plant mack nice job


----------



## dmack (Mar 20, 2008)

Definatly a great increase in size within just a few days. I can see where massive colas are going to form. Mmmmm cant wait. Took 3 clones. one dosnt look like itll live and the other 2 may make it.


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

Smelly Jelly said:
			
		

> beautiful plant mack nice job


Thanks SJ. Cant wait until harvest. Never had some WW bud before. Take care MP


----------



## headband (Mar 21, 2008)

cant wait for them flowerd dmack:hubba: those little white hair bring joy to my eyes lookn HUGE


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks a ton HB. I have some Kahuna in veg right now. going to put them in 3gal soil bags today so i wont have to do it later. Bought some FF ocean forest soil a few days ago.  Should be seeing some huge growth in that LST top44 girl soon. uping the nutes on her. She looks tooo green .lol so i gotta put some stress on her so she knows whoes Daddy.


----------



## headband (Mar 21, 2008)

i love oceanforest, what nutes are you using. Nice id love to see what them kahuna seeds look like, a little pre sample thanks bro, must be nice owning 2 hps?


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i love oceanforest, what nutes are you using. Nice id love to see what them kahuna seeds look like, a little pre sample thanks bro, must be nice owning 2 hps?


 ill take some pics of the Kahuna seedlings. Im using the FF grow and bloom. Some Florablend, sweetners and all that good stuff. i have to take a pic also of all my nutes. I have a little collection. I have the 1000watt with the hps. I also have a hps bulb for the 400watter but its going to stay MH. Lights just came on so ill take a pic or 2.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice job D. They look happy.


----------



## dmack (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks BBP. May everyones buds grow bigger.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

They look great dmack. Cant wait for some more pictures in the future. Those are going to be some giant buds! You are going to be very pleased here real soon. Keep us posted on those beautiful ladies. Take care my friend and good luck.


----------



## dmack (Mar 22, 2008)

The next pictures will definatly show even more growth. Just a little bit more buddage. Thanks for the interest Smokybear. Appreciate all the kind words everyone. Thanks again. Keep safe all


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

sup Dmack!

​


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 22, 2008)

Everythings looking good man! looking foward to some new pics  Keep it up bro


----------



## dmack (Mar 22, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Everythings looking good man! looking foward to some new pics  Keep it up bro


 Thanks Midnight. Top44 girl should be ready for harvest on 420 or near there. hoping it is befor my bday so i can blaze out. WW should be done 2 weeks after that.



			
				 Joseph James said:
			
		

> Sup Dmack!


Hey James hows it going. Thanks for the interest and i hope everyones buds grow huge


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking nice bro....


----------



## dmack (Mar 28, 2008)

Today gathered up some pics i took during this week and decided to share. 4 weeks or so into flower with the LST Top44 girl. She smells amazing. Curing her for about a month is going to be hard. WW girls are showing some traits. One of the girls has a better production of trichs then all teh others. Shes going to be my baby. The kahuna plants are growing well have to put them all in soil bags soon. Later alligators


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like quality smoke to me D!​


----------



## headband (Mar 28, 2008)

nice buddy, nice little kahuna's...


----------



## dmack (Mar 28, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> Looks like quality smoke to me D!​


Thanks a bunch JJ


			
				headband said:
			
		

> nice buddy, nice little kahuna's...


Yeah HB these Kahunas should be a knockout smoke. Should be tasty. Seeds will grow with water and love.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

If you could only smell them Timmy. Mmmmm. WW's definatly have a stinkier smell then the Top44. Top44 has a fruity smell. Will be updating in a little bit


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Whats can i say? Darn. These WW girls are out Triching the Top44 like no joke. Even out budding her and the Top44 is ahead in flowering by like 1-2 weeks. I have this one girl im keeping my eyes out on because her trich production is insane at these early stages of flower. I also have this fat WW that looks like shes going to drip in resin.

Transplanted all 6 Kahuna in 3 gallon pots yesterday and swithced on the 12/12. there about 6 inches high. Im going to be growing Bubblegum rigth afterwards so gotta get these things outa here. Still have the 3 female WW clones. Im about to give them away as i dont have enough space for them. PM me. I love growing my friends. O yeah hopefully trying some Kush this weekend will get some pics and smoke report cause im siked. First one is a Top44 bud shot, then those triches on that WW, then off to that fat resin producing looking girl then some random :holysheep:Enough :**: lets get these pics up...


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Also some WW females one grown from seed 12/12 and the other with very little veg then to flower. Bigger one is my gf's. Will get pics of Kahunas once lights come on. Later and be safe all


----------



## headband (Apr 2, 2008)

yay, ive got one tap roots out so far, 4 to go!! we shall compare kahunan, indoor/outdoor ya? those babes look b e a utiful..... yummie


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Darn dont have no more for outdoors. Just switched these on to flower yesterday. There huge now. They grew a couple inches since i updated them pics a few days ago. Ill have the new Kahuna pics up in about 30 min bro. But ill challenge you to an Indoor kahuana grow HB. Do you dare to duel! East coast against West coast? Lets see who comes atop with massive resin ozzing colas. Will have final product of Kahuanas in about 9 weeks.


----------



## headband (Apr 2, 2008)

no we can compare your indoor to my outdoor, same strain. see what She what it likes more.. its a possibility, knowing im on probation from a DUI shucks, but knowing I can grow marijuana legally, I probably will challenge you. Well see how many I can sprout first... heres the progress,  before day 2... I want to try OD really bad, I know i can grow come chronic indoor, but never attempted OD, and the season is here!! my friends have some babies out as we speak...


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Heres those Kahuanas Headband.Decided to take 2 of the girls out of the Hydro too for some naked pictures:hubba:
Then some Top44 juicyness at the end


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK listen up boys this is going to be clean fight alright, no low blows and we can have a battle..... Good old fashion battle royall..........LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEETTTSSS GET RRRREEEADY TO RUMBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

Them Kahuanas will be bomb yeilders outdoors HB.


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

:rofl: Timmy


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dam those look so good i think i just chipped my tooth on the screen.... I just wanted a taste...


----------



## dmack (Apr 2, 2008)

:rofl: :holysheep: I pictured someone trying it and it made me crack up laughing


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 2, 2008)

Naw really you need to put some kind of label on them pics... Some ones going to get hurt!


----------



## headband (Apr 2, 2008)

where did you get your seeds?:hubba:  what did it say it will smell and taste like? ive never seen Kahuna around, but ill forsure have some in a few months..... it will be clean and fun timmy, dont worry:woohoo: hopefully they pack on pounds, not ounces...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Got to love them BBW's....


----------



## dmack (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go HB. hxxp://bcseedking.com/seeds/indoor-marijuana/kahuna/
When i transplanted them at there early stage they still have a slight fruity smell. But will definatly keep you guys updated on This kahuna grow. Outdoor should yeild major numbers Headband. Im interested in seeing what some Mature outdoor ones would yield against my indoor.


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking really good. Let me know what kind of yield you get. Specific numbers would be awesome too if you can weigh it out. Thats a pretty clean set up you have and it look slike you should get quite a bit! 

Talk to ya soon, looking forward to the updates.

Also, what are your temperatures, and humidity like?


----------



## dmack (Apr 5, 2008)

No clue about the humidity bro but the temps are of high 70's low 80's. Will have detailed harvest pics and hopefully weight.


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

_Afternoon MP :ciao:,


So its day *45* for the White widows babes in the hydro unit and might i say dannnng there so pretty. Going to go until *55-60* days befor i harvest the WW. Today i took all the nutrients out and just gave her some water, carbs and some of the Floralicious plus. Ill probably be taking the Top*44* girl down with the WW:holysheep:. My other *4 *soil WW girls are doing great, but something made my mind boogle today. I was looking at my second oldest soil girl and one of the resin sacs where splitting open on the main stalk where no bud will grow so i pulled it off and there was a seed in it. The girl is no more then *3* weeks into flower. And there are no males in my grow and i do not have any hermie either. Wierd eh?

The Kahuna have showed sex yesterday :yay: :yay:

Out of *7* seeds i got *6* female.:holysheep:
The male is going to be a breeder with one of my white widow girls. Can you say WhiteIslands:hubba::hubba::hubba:. The male plant is in a closet with some cfl's. Every picture is of a different bud so theres a shot of every one i think. Have fun and take care.Here are some pics for you picture people._


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

Mooooore pics......


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow good stuff bud. I'm a fan of seddking too, got some of the Khuna too must try it soon. Thanks for sharing? The grow not the MJ LOL, although if you want to have a smoke party I'll come over


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats awsome,  how much yield are you planning on getting?


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Wow good stuff bud. I'm a fan of seddking too, got some of the Khuna too must try it soon. Thanks for sharing? The grow not the MJ LOL, although if you want to have a smoke party I'll come over


 Sorry i dont have any Kahuna pictures but will very soon. This stuff is some potent bud. Had a sample ive been curing for a week and tried it and ohhhh wow, knocked me down. Get those Kahuna planted bro, lets all see how it is at the same time.


----------



## dmack (Apr 13, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> Thats awsome,  how much yield are you planning on getting?


 Im not sure, im hoping for 2 ounces each plant. I found one of them today had the triches amber in alot of the bud so i hacked it down. Its huge. Will post pics 2morrow. Later MP.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Buds are looking mighty tasty there dmack. Going to be some sticky fingers and lots of fresh buds in your future. Keep us posted on the gorgeous ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dmack (Apr 14, 2008)

_*Fresh from the press. My more indica dominant WW has shown me amber triches mixed with some cloudy. I neglected to check her triches because i wanted to take all the girls for there last 10 days but hey if she wants it, i guess i gotta give it to her,Yeah thats some Justin Timberlake remix by Dmack .She got the chop, i have some pictures for you guys. This cola is faaat. But it is also my smallest cola in the group*_:hubba::hubba::hubba::holysheep::holysheep::holysheep:


----------



## TuGsLovesBudS (Apr 14, 2008)

Cant wait for my WW girl to look like those. Great job Dmack. Be sure to check out my journal, need all the help i could use. Thanks later.


----------



## dmack (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Tugs. Will be sure to stop by and check it out. Green *MoJo* for you.


----------



## dmack (Apr 14, 2008)

My babies had to get yanked due to security reasons. Was tipped off of a raid on my street somewhere. This is very upseting for me because all i do is take care of them and love growing. When all the buzz goes down then ill take it up again and reek out some monster bud.

The WW was almost done they are at like day 46 of flowering when i yanked them.


Sorry MP,


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

nice grow dmack hope u enjoyed it


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

nice grow dmack hope u enjoyed it


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

That's too bad to hear dmack. I hope your potency isn't too badly affected. It will definitely be some "up" high. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe!!


----------



## dmack (Apr 15, 2008)

Thnks everyone. I had to rip up ALL, only left is the WW and top44 that where almost ready for harvest anyways. its clipped and drying now. One cola wet measured 58grams. The rest of the main colas weighted around them numbers too. Next grow when clear and ready is Bubblegum, heavy duty fruity. Later and keep safe MP.


----------



## hachiroku (May 13, 2008)

hey man! you left us hanging without the pics!

haha, i can visualize... but whats the fun in that?!


----------

